# Paint concerns



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

E460 collected 9th August and so far it ticks pretty much all our boxes

A few very minor niggles not to be aired here, that the dealer will look at, all easy fixes.

I do have one worry though:-
The side panels are now painted aluminium as opposed to gel coat.

There are two patches of grey very visible now I've realised it is in the paint and not on it - possibly primer showing through, or swirls of some contaminant - not sure really.

It's going back to the dealer end of September, but I'm concerned that it may not be possible to effect an invisible repair as the paint doesn't seem to be an automotive paint.
Maybe over-reacting a bit, but we like her so much we would be very disappointed if a repair left a visible reminder.

Had it twice with cars back in the 80's and I'm maybe a bit paranoid

Has anyone else had a repair or repaint to aluminium panels, and if so what was the quality like?

Otto


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

Just take it back to your dealer sooner than later so that they can see it. Painting the effected area is not a problem because all the preparation work has been done ie-: etching primer. I know this cause I was once a vehicle refinisher technician, sounds so much better than "painter". The important thing is to let the dealer know soonest.


Regards


----------



## dobbers (Jul 15, 2008)

hi otto

a bit late on this post,

just read about your problem with the paint to your motorhome. it could be a paint defect from the manufacturer, or it could have been reworked due to damage ? hard to say without seeing it.

the only way to cure the problem would be to repair & repaint the effected panels.

this can be done quite easily provided the work is carried out by profesionals who specialize in these type of repairs.

when you return your van to the dealer ask the question of how they plan to repair it. don't settle for a smart repair blow in with an aerosol can, other wise you might as well do it your self.

the only repair method you should settle for, are complete panel repaint in premium material.

dobbers s&l automotive ltd nottinghamshire.

if you need any help drop me a line.

[email protected]


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

if you are unhappy about the prospect of having the panel painted, consider having some graffix professionally made and fitted.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Thanks to all for the comments

The van is brand new from Glossop, under warranty and I shall not be accepting anything less than a proper job

A SMART repair won't be accepted, a method statement will be required and I shall be expecting a completely invisible repair

There is no ripple or other evidence of skin damage so I think it is likely just a paint defect, but after the repair it will be inspected by an independent assessor

I would welcome a little reassurance from Swift as I have enough other issues to worry about such as health etc

Otto


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Bessacarr E460 paint issues*

Just to add that the van is going into Glossop on Saturday 20th September, and even if the whole side is resprayed there will always be evidence where masking has been used.

This van stretched us financially, probably more than we should have gone, and I can't afford for it to be damaged goods.

O


----------

